
Should we ask for cardholder name even though issuers don't require it? - rsync
https://ux.stackexchange.com/questions/31006/should-we-ask-for-name-on-card-even-though-its-not-required-for-credit-card-pay
======
rsync
This came up during the HN discussion on "Chromium's Impact on Root DNS
Traffic"[1] wherein card payments without real first/last name was being
discussed[2].

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24231857](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24231857)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24233970](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24233970)

